# Wakmann Chronograph



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This has been sitting on my desk for some years now, awaiting my doing something with it...

The chronograph second hand does not reset to zero, and the movement shifts in the case, so that the pushers work intermittently, and I've been meaning to sort it out.

So, today I took the back off to find this;



At firt I thought that there should be securing bars for the movement, but there's no shoulder in the case for them to bear on, so it must be that there should be a shallow movement spacer, which is missing?

There was a beautifully crafted piece of wine bottle cork wedged between the case and the movement opposite the pushers. This had shrunk, allowing movement of the movement. (!)

I can probably make/adapt a spacer. Or buy some wine.

Any advice welcome.


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

oooh thats nice.... i want one!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

There should be a strip of metal about 20mm long with a cut out at either end which slips over both chronograph buttons on the inside of the case, this metal strip acts as a return spring and pushes the chrono buttons back out.............. Best of luck finding one!!!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

have owned and sold a few Wakmann chronogrpahs over the years, they are another brand ( like Sicura) that are tied to brietling along with Gigandet, good looking chronographs that due to the tie in with the above usually get good prices.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

harryblakes7 said:


> There should be a strip of metal about 20mm long with a cut out at either end which slips over both chronograph buttons on the inside of the case, this metal strip acts as a return spring and pushes the chrono buttons back out.............. Best of luck finding one!!!


Ahah! That's what I needed to know... how about a movement spacer? Do you think there was something on the other side of the movement, opposite the pushers, holding the movement in place?

I have plenty of light ally sheet and strips, I'm sure that something can be fabricated....


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

It should look like the pic below, so you have a few parts missing and you'll need a movement spacer. Whoever serviced it in the past has been a bit clumsy too judging by those screw heads.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

There's a movement pic in this 'bay link:-

LINKY

Not current!


----------

